# Elite LCD AIO - Informationen, Troubleshooting



## CORSAIR_Marcus (2. März 2022)

Hallo Liebe CORSAIR Community,

Wie in einigen Posts schon angedeutet, möchte ich euch ein Update über den aktuellen Stand bzgl. der AIO-Wasserkühler in Kombination mit dem LCD Kit geben. Es geht um die Beseitigungen einiger "Bugs", sowie zu ein paar Vorschlägen zur Fehlerbehebung.

Mit dieser Art der offenen Kommunikation, möchten wir euch zeigen, an was derzeit unsere internen Teams derzeit arbeiten. An der Stelle möchte ich allen versichern, dass wir so hart wie möglich daran arbeiten, die Fehler zu finden, Fehlerbehebungen zu testen und die Updates zu veröffentlichen, aber bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass dies nicht sofort oder schnell geht.

Zunächst müssen wir einen Weg finden, den Fehler zuverlässig zu replizieren und die Ursache des Problems zu verstehen. Wenn wir das geschafft haben, müssen wir uns eine Lösung überlegen. Schließlich müssen wir die Korrektur durch Regressionstests laufen lassen, um sicherzustellen, dass wir auf dem Weg nach draußen nicht noch mehr Dinge kaputt machen.



*Known Issues:*

1. LCD does not resume from sleep or loss of connection reliably.


This is the root cause of many of the General Fault issues in the field. We’re currently testing a new firmware version that should correct any USB re-enumeration issues.
Issue Type: Firmware (LCD Module)
Status: In Testing
Release Timeframe: Mid-March 2022


2. LCD is not recognized when connecting Commander CORE, LCD Module, and another USB RGB Controller (e.g. Commander CORE XT) to internal motherboard USB's.


This is related to both specific designs of internal USB hubs and the bandwidth needs of the Commander CORE (non-XT) and will be fixed with a new firmware that reduces the amount of USB endpoints required by the device.
Temporary Solution: Run an adapter that allows you to plug one of the three devices into the rear motherboard I/O port. (e.g. Internal to external adapter)
Issue Type: Firmware (Commander CORE)
Status: In Development
Release Timeframe: TBD; Goal of early April 2022 but subject to change.
3. Text is too large on LCD when 3 digits are displayed.


The problem was a missed spec for 3-digit values that will be fixed in iCUE 4.21.
Issue Type: Software
Status: In Testing
Release Timeframe: March 2022 iCUE Release
4. Turbo icon looks like a ‘bad’ icon.


We didn’t think it did, but a couple people have pointed it out so we’ve adjusted the icon in iCUE 4.21.
Issue Type: Software
Status: In Testing
Release Timeframe: March 2022 iCUE Release
5. Image cropping is not persistent if you move from one GIF/image to another and back.


The team has added this feature into iCUE 4.21.
Issue Type: Software
Status: In Testing
Release Timeframe: March 2022 iCUE Release
6. Arc is only available in Hardware Lighting and not Software Lighting for the RGB Ring.


We specified this on purpose to avoid weird RGB display issues in SW. We are evaluating if we can amend the spec and add this mode to SW Lighting.
Issue Type: Software
Status: Open
Release Timeframe: TBD – Not Scheduled Yet
7. The pump/LCD does not support hotplugging the LCD. If the LCD is unplugged during use, the pump can damage the LCD, itself, or the Commander CORE.


We’ve added multiple disclaimers to the product and are actively working to harden the board on the LCD and the pump base to prevent this in the future. We are also updating the plastic skirt around the bottom of the LCD module to account for marginal interference with AMD retention on some motherboards.
Issue Type: Hardware
Status: In Testing
Fix Timeframe: TBD – Under Development


*Future Plans*

1. Image/Screen Rotation


We encountered performance-related issues during our first attempt at implementing this via firmware during development. We are approaching the problem differently and addressing it via software.
Status: In Development
Release Timeframe: March-April 2022
2. More Screens


We would love to start adding a couple more options of screen animations to enhance the product experience. Unfortunately, these are lower priority than the bugs, so we’ll be revisiting this later in the year to see if this is feasible.
3. Game SDK Expansion


Currently, the LCD screen is not part of the Game Integration SDK. We’re hoping that later in the year we can expand this capability so that games have the opportunity to display information or at the very least game status’ (e.g. game loading logos or in-game states about health) This isn’t a sure thing but something we would like to look at.


*Troubleshooting*

Anbei ein paar Tipps, was Ihr beachten solltet, wenn Ihr aktuell unter iCUE Probleme habt oder Ihr auf euren LCD Kits diverse Symbole seht z.B. "das rote Dreieck":


iCUE stets auf die neuste Version updaten: Link
Die Firmware des Commander Core sollte mindestens *v2.6.201* oder höher sein
Die USB Stecker sollten vollständig auf die USB2.0 Header Ports des Mainboard gesteckt werden
*Einige Mainboards können nicht mit USB-Splittern/USB-Hubs umgehen
für weitere Hilfen könnte ihr gerne diesen FAQ Beitrag einsehen
wenn gar nichts mehr funktionieren sollte, erstellt bitte ein Ticket bei Kollegen:innen vom Kundensupport
*Ich selber teste gerade verschiedene Firmware Versionen für euch aus und möchte euch mitteilen, dass wir auf dem besten Weg sind, die Probleme zu beseitigen. Wer bis zum Firmware Update nicht warten möchte/kann, dem möchte ich an der Stelle mitgeben, dass man mit Hilfe einer PCIe USB3.0 x1 Karte und dem passenden USB3.0 auf USB2.0 9-Pin Adapter, den Mainboard USB Controller und dem Chipsatz umgeht und somit kein "rotes Dreieck" mehr auf dem Bildschirm des LCD Kits seht und ihr in iCUE alle Optionen zum einstellen der AIO-Wasserkühlung, sowie der RGB Beleuchtung habt.

Wenn ihr jetzt denkt, _"nice, dann frage ich mal nach ob ich eine Beta Firmware bekommen kann"_, so muss ich leider ablehnen. Das Risiko ist zu einfach zu hoch, dass euer System nicht mehr laufen wird oder andere Schwierigkeiten dabei entstehen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei euch, der Community, bedanken! Ihr habt uns mit den nötigen Informationen zu verwendeter Hardware (Mainboard, CPU und Co.) gegeben habt, ohne die wir aktuell nicht soweit wären. Ihr könnt gerne diesen Thread, in anderen Posts (auch Forum übergreifend) verlinken, um somit so viele User wie möglich anzusprechen.

Diese Thread bleibt offen, sodass ihr die Möglichkeit habt, uns direkt Feedback zu geben.

Falls ihr uns weitere Ideen, Wünsche und Vorschläge rund um iCUE geben möchtet, so könnt ihr diese bitte in dem iCUE Verbesserungsthread mitteilen.



Grüße Marcus


----------

